# Aerospoke to replace Deep V...?



## Tbirdbassist (Dec 2, 2007)

I just picked up a Cannondale Capo which has a carbon fork.


I swapped the wheels I had on my old bike to the Capo, machined (I know, I know...) Velocity Deep V's with formula hubs. I'm perfectly content with the back wheel, it's the front wheel...

...it's too light in the front. I can lift the front of the bike up way too easily. I know this may sound weird as not too many people seem to wanna make their bike heavier, but I do. 

I've always had my eye on Aerospokes, mainly cause they look good. I don't really care about aerodynamics as I ride in the street. So I went to my LBS and they had just gotten in a bunch of red ones... I picked it up and was taken aback at how heavy it was! I thought these things were carbon composite or some form of it? Felt like there some aluminum in dem spokes.


Anyway, would this be an ok replacement for the Velocity? The deep v has held up to A LOT and I don't really wanna sacrifice too much strength. I hear the Aerospokes are tough, but Deep V tough?


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

*Wheelie effects*



Tbirdbassist said:


> ...it's too light in the front. I can lift the front of the bike up way too easily. I know this may sound weird as not too many people seem to wanna make their bike heavier, but I do.


If your front wheel is lifting off the ground while you are riding, you have a technique problem, not a "too-light" wheel problem.


----------



## ergott (Feb 26, 2006)

Aerospokes are garbage. Built to look nice.

-Eric


----------



## Tbirdbassist (Dec 2, 2007)

It doesn't just randomly come up while riding... that would obviously be a technique problem. What I'm saying is I feel when I do pull up on the handle bars, it seems a little too easy...


I dunno, my previous frame+fork was steel and I guess I'm just used to the slightly extra weight. The Capo really is a light frame, good ole Cannondale...


----------



## Tbirdbassist (Dec 2, 2007)

ergott said:


> Aerospokes are garbage. Built to look nice.
> 
> -Eric




Well, can't post such a strong opinion without elaborating.


----------



## ergott (Feb 26, 2006)

Sure I can.


Seriously, they are not that aero, very heavy and very flexible. Some samples are not that true. I guess there's not much positive I can think of.

I've never heard of someone describing Deep V is light as they are the heaviest rims I know of. They are excellent rims (very strong), but heavy.

-Eric


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

I'd keep the deep Vs. I have 2 pair & IME they're terrific.


----------



## Tbirdbassist (Dec 2, 2007)

I had no intentions of offing both, just swapping out the front on my current ride. i guess the Deep V's are heavy compared some other wheels are heavy, but you'd think the damn Aerospokes would be lighter... guess not, eh?


I think they are a great wheelset, I was in an accident which I was told involved a bus (blacked out, no idea what really happened) and only the front wheel had a little bump in it, frame was stupidly scratched up They've taken the abuse of my 230 or so lbs better than I thought, thats for sure.

Idunno, I guess I'll take more notice as to when/how I lift the front up. I'd rather not change out the fork to a steel or aluminum one... the carbon one is pretty nice and it matches.. .


I'll take you guys word for it and opt out of buying a new one, espeically since you say they are flexible... something I'd definitely like to avoid.However I'd still like my own experience so I'll look for a used one, as they seem to be going for 2-250 from what I've seen. 


Thanks.


----------



## PeanutButterBreath (Dec 4, 2005)

Tbirdbassist said:


> I just picked up a Cannondale Capo which has a carbon fork.
> 
> 
> I swapped the wheels I had on my old bike to the Capo, machined (I know, I know...) Velocity Deep V's with formula hubs. I'm perfectly content with the back wheel, it's the front wheel...
> ...


Plug the bottom of your fork's steerer and fill it with sand. :idea:


----------



## cogswell23 (Aug 15, 2007)

Tbirdbassist said:


> So I went to my LBS and they had just gotten in a bunch of red ones...


Aerospokes in stock?!!? Does BSNYC know?

The Fixed Gear Apocolypse is nigh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MIN in PDX (Nov 29, 2007)

Aerospokes weigh 2600 grams for a set. Mind boggling. Yet ironically, I still want them.


----------



## powerdan5 (Apr 27, 2006)

Consider getting a cheap pair of Specialized/ HED tri spokes. Weighs less, stiff, and since they are getting dated, some what more affordable than they once were.

Also consider looking for some Spinergys if you need the "bling" factor.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

+1..get the tri spokes... Before the fixie/hipster trend hit, a pair was going for $350... Now the front will cost you that much on eBay..the wheel is plenty strong for even the most discriminating hipster


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

*Still doesn't make sense*



Tbirdbassist said:


> It doesn't just randomly come up while riding... that would obviously be a technique problem. What I'm saying is I feel when I do pull up on the handle bars, it seems a little too easy... I dunno, my previous frame+fork was steel and I guess I'm just used to the slightly extra weight. The Capo really is a light frame, good ole Cannondale...


This still makes no sense. There's no way your front wheel could be lifting off the ground unless you were doing something REALLY strange when you pulled up on the bars. And why are you pulling up on the bars in the first place? Either way, a heavier front wheel just would not make that much difference.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

*Kerry...The younger fixed scene is an entirely different sport*

Kerry...The younger fixed scene is an entirely different sport. Think BMX with 700c wheels.. Tricks, bar spins, etc on brakeless fixed gears. They need Aerospokes for the front because normal wheels won't hold up..I've had the opportunity to see some of these guys/gals perform and they are very talented.....

A random search of Velospace.org will pull up hundreds of bikes like this one:


----------



## footballcat (Jul 8, 2004)

only way to rock and roll for training


----------



## PeanutButterBreath (Dec 4, 2005)

Dave Hickey said:


> Kerry...The younger fixed scene is an entirely different sport. Think BMX with 700c wheels.. Tricks, bar spins, etc on brakeless fixed gears. They need Aerospokes for the front because normal wheels won't hold up..I've had the opportunity to see some of these guys/gals perform and they are very talented.....
> 
> A random search of Velospace.org will pull up hundreds of bikes like this one:


Posted by *Hollywood* on the Fixed/SS board. . .


----------



## handsomerob (Oct 5, 2005)

Kerry Irons said:


> This still makes no sense. There's no way your front wheel could be lifting off the ground unless you were doing something REALLY strange when you pulled up on the bars. And why are you pulling up on the bars in the first place? Either way, a heavier front wheel just would not make that much difference.



could he have his seat set back to far with a too short stem? 

I had read (maybe erroneously) that one reason Boonen has such a long stem (14cm?) is to get weight out front when he is sprinting, which helps keep the wheel down. :idea:


----------



## terbennett (Apr 1, 2006)

Gotta love Deep Vs. I just got me a pair for my road bike- 24 front 32 rear. These are by far the heaviest wheels I've ever owned, but they look sweet and they are strong.


----------



## terbennett (Apr 1, 2006)

Gotta love Deep Vs. I just got me a pairf or my road bike- 24 front 32 rear. These are by far the heaviest wheels I've ever owned, but they look sweet and they are strong.

IMG]https://i524.photobucket.com/albums/cc321/ttdsgnr5/0922081309.jpg[/IMG]


----------

